# need help with parts to turbo a ga16de



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

I need someone to tell me what I need to turbo my GA16DE and keep it running well...I have the turbo already a t03...


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

http://www.hotshot.com/turbo/200sx.htm


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

supershawnsr said:


> *I need someone to tell me what I need to turbo my GA16DE and keep it running well...I have the turbo already a t03... *


It might help if you were a little more specific... what do you have now? besides a t03? and why did you pick that turbo?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

You should learn a bit about turbos before you buy anything! If you have a GA16DE engine, you might not like that turbo! Try the hotshot link above or do a google search, there's quite a few books out there about turbocharging...


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2003)

*Have turboed many cars.*

I just wanted to see if anyone had done it. I have 3 t03's in my garage and I just wanted to slap a turbo on my wife's car. I just need to know about the adjustments I need to make and if anything major needs to be changed. I will fab everything for the setup.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

its a little more involved than "slapping it on" the car. The turbo itself is a small part of the entire forced induction equation. What are your goals for eventual performance? If you just want to bolt a turbo on and run a ghetto setup your going to need at least:
- a turbo manifold
- turbo (smaller the better... you don't want to run big boost on this ghetto setup)
-oil feed and drain lines for the turbo
- downpipe
- intake plumbing (home depot style)

if you are going to run a sensible low boost setup:
exhaust manifold
turbo (T25 or T28)
downpipe
turbo oil and coolant lines
intake plumbing
intercooler
electronic fuel controller or tuned ECU
blow off valve
small assortment of vital gauges

If you want to run higher boost you will need
exhaust manifold
turbo (T25 or T28)
downpipe
bigger injectors
bigger MAF
turbo oil and coolant lines
intake plumbing
intercooler
wide band O2
electronic fuel controller, standalone engine management or tuned ECU
blow off valve
small assortment of vital gauges
performance exhaust

I'm sure I'm missing a bunch of stuff, but that's what I can think of off the top of my head. The first setup will allow you to tell people "hey I drive a turbo charged car"... but that's about it. The second setup would be a good low buck approach to make your car pretty zippy. The third list (which sort of resembles the list of parts you would get from hotshot would make for a pretty quick car. If you want a fast car you can start thinking about running a bigger turbo strengthening the engine internals. There are a couple of threads about turbo charging the ga16de and a couple of people are running turbos (I'll be one of them in 2 months)... do a search and you'll find plenty of info.
-dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2003)

Thanks very much dave. Thats all I wanted was some good idea.I've never turboed a nissan before.


----------

